# Francis X1



## jnorris235 (May 27, 2012)

Did search for Francis, francisfrancis and Francis x1 but sadly, no results.

Hopefully somebody has one!

My problem is that the water plastic pipe is dirty. I could shove a stick up it and I have let it suck cleaner through it but I think it needs replacing.. However it disappears off inside the guts, and spares are not on the Francis web site - so, can it not be done?

Thanks


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, I fix X1's and usually have to clean the water feed pipe. I have some very long cotton buds that I bought from a well known auction site and put a little detergent or lime scale remover on one end then use it to clean the silicone pipe from either end and finally flush under a cold water tap. If you remove the lid of the x1 then you'll see the pipe is simply connected to the pump and can be removed easilly.

Richard


----------

